# pepper roaster



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

does anyone know how to get ahold of a pepper roaster without ordering it online?  i am having a big cookout on saturday and would love to introduce this into my menu.  i live by bass pro shops in springfield, mo but on their website i couldn't find anything.  anyone with ideas please share, thanks


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 14, 2008)

Do you have Barbeque's Galore where you are? They have them.


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

no that doesn't sound familiar, i looked at their website but couldn't find locations.  i just don't think i can get one in 3 days. i may try a HVAC place and see what they can do. thanks guys


----------



## bassman (May 14, 2008)

Our Sportsman's Warehouse here carries them.  Don't know if you have one where you are.  Cabela's has three different sizes.  In an emergency you could order next day air.


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

that is true. i can't believe that bass pro doesn't have them. maybe they just aren't on the internet. i would think if cabela's did then sure b.p.s. would. oh well maybe it's not meant to be. i have read about people cutting them up the side and not using a rack. i guess that's worth a shot, but i would think the bottom would get burnt and you can't really turn it.


----------



## desertlites (May 14, 2008)

if your in a pinch make your own! round cake tin and hole saw-drill as many as will hold-or take the cheap throw aways and use a razor knife to cut your circles out-pretty simple task.


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

great idea thanks alot.


----------



## desertlites (May 14, 2008)

no prob-thats why this site rocks!


----------



## morkdach (May 14, 2008)

hell just lay em down on a perf pizza pan it works fine


----------



## coyote (May 15, 2008)

I am not sure what it is you are trying to do.
if you are trying to roast them to remove the skin from the flesh.
the best way I have found that is not as labor intensive and the peppers come out still firm and not mussy. Is to use a weed burner.I wash the drive way off or any other concrete area that is safe to burn on, then wash the pepper and lay them in a line, when the water is evaporated I turn on the weed burner and just walk slowly down the line of peppers then turn them over and do the other side.it works fast. then take them in and under cold water peel the skins off. and bag them for the freezer.

thats when do 60 plus lbs. I save the real nice ones and do them over mesquite on the grill. for rellenos ect.

now if you want something for making a sorta ABT  out of bells..they have them for sale on line.. a google search will bring the grill up..


----------



## coyote (May 15, 2008)

grindstaff3

i found another thread by you asking about the abts..

this is the link you want..they ship same day if you order early..then fed X next day..hope this helps.
http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...0-p-1-c-1.html


----------



## gpsokie (May 19, 2008)

If you have an Academy, they carry them. At least, they did when I bought mine a year ago.


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

Giving cowgirl props for this idea....  I just used my rib racks with skewers.  Bricks or 2x4s would work too.


----------

